# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [SQL-Server] Lister les colonnes d'une table

## tintin31000

Bonjour,

J'aimerais connaitre la reqte qui permet de lister le nom des colonnes d'une table. Je bosse sous SQLServer.

----------


## tintin31000

J'ai trouv. Pour info : 

J'ai mis ceci dans une fonction qui prend le nom de ma table en paramtre



```
$requete = "SELECT syscolumns.name as name FROM sysobjects, syscolumns WHERE sysobjects.name='$table' AND syscolumns.id=sysobjects.id";
```

----------


## gassisprog

Je viens juste de rsoudre ce petit problme. Voici la requte adquate : 



```

```

----------

